# Nature's Domain at Costco



## Jem

For all you Costco members, check your local costco for Nature's Domain dog food. I haven't heard of it before this, so I'm not sure if it is new or not. My store just started carrying Salmon + Sweet Potato (grain free, all life stages). It looks very similar to TOTW Salmon and Sweet pot. The great thing is, its $28 for 35lbs!! If my dog wasn't on raw, I would probably be feeding her that as she used to eat TOTW. My parent's dogs will be switching to it. Check it out! Hopefully they continue to sell it.


----------



## harrkim120

Not great, but not bad I would say...especally for that price!!!:biggrin:


Ingredients
Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

CALORIE CONTENT
3,590 kcals/kg (336 kcals/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 24.0% minimum 
Crude Fat 14.0% minimum 
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum 
Moisture 10.0% maximum 
Zinc 150 mg/kg
minimum 
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg
minimum 
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg minimum 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.4% minimum 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% minimum


----------



## ghostrunner

Thanks! I just saw this at our Costco. I did some digging on the manufacturer's webiste, and it appears that the food is part of the Diamond company. From their site:

"Nature's Domain™ is made by Diamond Pet Foods in three company owned manufacturing facilities, all in the United States. One is located in California, one in Missouri and one in South Carolina."

This would certainly expalin the similarities with TOTW. 

All in all, it looks like a decent food, and, given the price, a solid value.


----------



## Unosmom

it looks very potato heavy, so I wouldnt feed it, but I guess its good to have options if people want to get something other then pedigree or iams.


----------



## PUNKem733

Unosmom said:


> it looks very potato heavy, so I wouldnt feed it, but I guess its good to have options if people want to get something other then pedigree or iams.



I agree, also it just seems to have not enough meat/animal protein content, but it looks decent esp at that price.


----------



## buddy97

yep. a grain free food at 24% protein and 336 calories. it is hard to believe there is much meat in there. however, there sure is plenty of potatoe.

id guess one would need to feed an awful lot of that food, making it less of a value than it appears.


----------



## Heidismom

*Nature's Domain*

I switch foods about every 3 to 4 months for my four dogs. I use Nature's Domain and find my pups do quite on it. 

There was a comments about having to use alot because of the potatoe content, not true. My 56lb Mix eats rounded cup twice a day and maintains 
a very healthy weight. She has had stool problems in the past and while
on it has had no issues at all.

My three Doxies do really well on it also.

FYI


----------



## rescuedoglover

potato, potato, potato. (No, ths isn't a harley-davidson commercial). Can you say high carb food. One protein source=minimal meat content. I pay the difference and feed TOTW and get a better food to boot.


----------



## kevin bradley

agree. not a horrible food but this move to simply replace fillers w/ Potatoes is a bit deceiving.


----------



## NancyO

I'm feeding it. My dog has done very well on it. I didn't like all the potato either, but he seems to do a little better on this than the Pacific Stream. No eye boogers. The carbohydrate percentage is 43%. TOTW Pacific Stream is 36%. In my honest opinion this food smells more like a fish based food than TOTW pacific stream. My dog seems to like it a bit more too.:smile: I add some Evanger's 100% game meat to up the protein a bit.

They also now have a Turkey Meal and Sweet Potato, but of course our Costco doesn't have it.

Nancy


----------



## mjb266

Unosmom said:


> it looks very potato heavy, so I wouldnt feed it, but I guess its good to have options if people want to get something other then pedigree or iams.


yes, sweet potatoes are the 2nd ingredient, but if you look at the breakdown of content, i.e. crude protein=24%, ect., and crude fiber=3%, then you would realize that it is not "potato heavy," as potato is carbohydrate heavy, which would equate to fiber being a larger majority of the content make-up. Furthermore, the majority of high protein animal foods, such as for cats, whom are strict carnivores, are 30% on average for crude protein content, and dogs are omnivores which do not require that much protein.


----------



## 3Musketeers

mjb266 said:


> yes, sweet potatoes are the 2nd ingredient, but if you look at the breakdown of content, i.e. crude protein=24%, ect., and crude fiber=3%, then you would realize that it is not "potato heavy," as potato is carbohydrate heavy, which would equate to fiber being a larger majority of the content make-up. Furthermore, the majority of high protein animal foods, such as for cats, whom are strict carnivores, are 30% on average for crude protein content, and dogs are omnivores which do not require that much protein.


Correction: Dogs are carnivores.

Also, with the added potato protein and yet boasting a protein level that doesn't even touch at least 28%+ it could be said that this food is rather...lacking in meat content. Yes, better than something like Iams or Nutro, but I wouldn't call it a great food.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

mjb266 said:


> dogs are omnivores which do not require that much protein.


Oh no you DI'INT!!:shocked::tape2:


----------



## SamWu1

mjb266 said:


> dogs are omnivores which do not require that much protein.


First post fail. :nono:


----------



## Tobi

Ania's Mommy said:


> Oh no you DI'INT!!:shocked::tape2:


I LOL'd a this!

and sam your pic is priceless he looks like he is making some weird face, i love it!


----------



## Caty M

Dogs are carnivores. If dogs weren't they would not thrive on an all meat/bone/organ diet, which my dog does. End of story.


----------



## wags

I like buying my dogs foods at specialty stores supporting the mom and pop places! This way they stay around, by getting the support they need to stay in business. and also (wink wink) you get the best kibbles there! And you get to chit chat with the owners who really are knowledgeable and keep up with the leatest and greatest!!!! I dont want to supposr costco with buying dog food there! and especially not the best of the best food!


----------



## gasjr4wd

bishopthesheltie said:


> Dogs are carnivores. If dogs weren't they would not thrive on an all meat/bone/organ diet, which my dog does. End of story.


Well, nature may want them to be carnivores. And yes, I agree. Look at their teeth. Made to rip, tear, swallow. Not chew like us. They don't have the same enzymes to digest vegs as we do.
However just like everything else, MAN is screwing with things, making them omnivores. Got a upset tummy? Give them rice, pumpkin, etc. They eat grass...


----------



## poppabill

Salmon meal the first ingredient is very good. Its a meal so its more weight per then regular salmon, no moisture content and being the first ingredient, also whats wrong with potatoes they have so much good stuff in them. Blue berries & Rasberries it has lots to offer, I live in Rochester NY no where to buy it here but i feed raw at least every other day, if it was available here for sure ide try it. My web site has information
on RAW feeding and Kibble, check it out, poppabill. Home 
PS i feed 3 dogs and i would feed it if available.


----------



## CavePaws

poppabill said:


> whats wrong with potatoes they have so much good stuff in them.


........Wow, really? /facepalm


----------



## poppabill

Are you trying to piss on my sneaker, poppabill.


----------



## CavePaws

yes. that is EXACTLY what I am trying to do...


----------



## poppabill

You dont like potatoes or are you an expert or what, america wants to know. poppabill.


----------



## CavePaws

Potatoes offer me nothing that I can't get in other foods that are more nutritious in multiple ways. Dogs don't dig up potatoes in the wild, what makes you think they are so beneficial to them?


----------



## catahoulamom

oh boy... opcorn:


----------



## PUNKem733

mjb266 said:


> yes, sweet potatoes are the 2nd ingredient, but if you look at the breakdown of content, i.e. crude protein=24%, ect., and crude fiber=3%, then you would realize that it is not "potato heavy," as potato is carbohydrate heavy, which would equate to fiber being a larger majority of the content make-up. Furthermore, the majority of high protein animal foods, such as for cats, whom are strict carnivores, are 30% on average for crude protein content, and dogs are omnivores which do not require that much protein.


Oh Jesus, help me stay strong in the face of the misinformed, and misguided. With help we shall show him the light.


----------



## Cain

The misinformed are strong in this thread.


----------



## DogMom11

*educate*

I am new here and I'm surprised at how mis-informed many of you are. Dogs have not lived in the wild for many, many years. We DOMESTICATED them. Over time that has changed their genetics and makeup. They don't need an all meat diet. And potatoes do have a lot to offer. On top of that the recommended amount of carbohydrates vs protein changes depending on the dog's age, health, and other factors. I'm sure that the previous posters mean well in spite of being wrong and rigid in their thinking. 

I don't see what is wrong with someone feeding this food.


----------



## tem_sat

DogMom11 said:


> I am new here and I'm surprised at how mis-informed many of you are.


I have been around a relatively short time and I am always impressed at how well informed many are.



DogMom11 said:


> Dogs have not lived in the wild for many, many years. We DOMESTICATED them. Over time that has changed their genetics and makeup. They don't need an all meat diet.


You may want to take a look at this.



DogMom11 said:


> And potatoes do have a lot to offer.


Carbs are unnecessary and useless. Potatoes are used as fillers and binders.



DogMom11 said:


> On top of that the recommended amount of carbohydrates vs protein changes depending on the dog's age, health, and other factors.


You may wish to read this.


----------



## RawFedDogs

Hey DogMom11,
Welcome to Dog Food Chat. Yes they are many mis-informed people here and more show up daily. It seems you are the one for today. :smile: Dogs digestive system and dietary needs have not changed from that of a wild wolf a million years ago. Dogs are undoubtly and unarguably carnivores with no dietary need for carbs or any plant matter at all. They get all their nutritional needs filled by meat, bones, and organs from a variety of animals which is what many of us around here feed.

Stick around. You have a lot to learn about canine nutrition and this is the place to learn it. :smile:


----------



## PDXdogmom

I prefer grain-free foods over ones with grains; but more important to me is feeding a food with lower carbohydrate percentages. The Nature's Domain is very high in carbs. Being grain-free doesn't necessarily make a kibble a great find - if you consider higher meat-based protein a goal (which I do).

If presented with only two options: one, the grain-free Nature's Domain or two, a grain-inclusive kibble with higher % of meat-based protein and lower carbs; then I would choose the 2nd option. But we don't all look for the same things in food.

It seems that so many of the higher protein grain-free kibbles use potatoes as a binder. I would love it if some company produced a 32%+ meat-based protein kibble using something like quinoa.


----------



## Peter on the NW coast

Hi, 
Does anyone know the origin of the salmon used in Natures Domain Salmon & Sweet Potato Dog Food? I want to know if it is farmed fish or wild. Thanks!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Peter on the NW coast said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know the origin of the salmon used in Natures Domain Salmon & Sweet Potato Dog Food? I want to know if it is farmed fish or wild. Thanks!


Well, this is what is says on the Nature's Doman site:
*Salmon meal** - *Made from whole, fresh salmon caught in the Pacific Northwest, salmon meal is an excellent source of amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids.
*Ocean fish meal** - *Made from ocean whitefish. Rich in amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids.

I would like to think 'whole fresh salmon caught in the Pacific Northwest' means wild caught salmon, but being the cow I am, maybe there are fish farms up there where they 'catch' wild fresh salmon? Anyway you look at it though, it's not a bad food for the price.


----------

